# Cairnside S/S information



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Im after more information on this vessel, information so far as follows:

Date built: 1921
Yard no: 590
Builder: A. Hall & co
Sunk: 25th Jan 1922 Herm
Length: 165 5/12' x 26 1/12' x 12 3/6
gross: 559

i would please like to know anything at all. (pic's etc) would be great. 

Many happy regards 

Guernsey Guy


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Guernsey Guy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im after more information on this vessel, information so far as follows:
> 
> ...


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=cairnside&index=100406


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi A.D. Frost

Your link was where i got my original info from, but thanks for replying to my thread anyway.

G.G.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Report published in The Times, Thursday 16 January 1922, page 7: "Steamer sunk off Sark. While on a voyage from Granville to Hull in ballast, the steamer Cairnside struck a rock off the west coast of Sark on Tuesday evening and foundered at midnight. The captain and the crew of 12 left the wreck in the ship's boat, but owing to the strong sea running at the time it was impossible to make Sark. The sail was hoisted and the boat run before the wind, finally beaching on the north coast of Guernsey yesterday morning. All the crew, who come from Sunderland, were saved."

Dave W


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Dave W

Are you sure that the date of 16th Jan 1922 is correct as this means it went down before the 24th Jan 1922, (24th has been quoted in many other publications that i have now found)

got two vessels mixed up here, there was one built in 1913 called Cairnside but was sunk in 1919, there is info on the link web site above. 

I'm after the second (sister ship) ship built in 1921, also named Cairnside, 

many happy regards 

Guernsey guy


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

The Owner states the 14th , but states Friday on the on the 13th voyage with a crew of 13! In the Newspaper clipping it states 10 PM on TUESDAY! Tuesdays in January 1922 were 3, 10, 17, 24...so I guess it should be the 24th!

A Rotterdam period newspaper dated 28.1.1922 states:

"GUERNSEY, 25th January 1922
The SS CAIRNSIDE, coming from Granville in ballast for Hull, went aground on rocks and sank later. The crew of 13 entered the lifeboats and were picked up later and landed here" (Guernsey)

The best I could find on the Sunderland pages, unless you already have it:

Cairnside, 559 tons, built in 1921 by A. Hall & Co., of Aberdeen.

In Thomas Rose's (Owner) own words:- 'I built the Cairnside No. 3. also at Aberdeen but she was also lost, coming from Granville to Hull. My Superintendent Engineer said he was not surprised at her loss as it was her 13th. voyage. She carried 13 men and it was a Friday.' The wreck took place off the island of Herm, W. of Sark, Channel Islands, on Jan. 14, 1922. The ship hit a rock. Captain C. Arundell was in command. All 13 of the crew survived - they could not, in the sea conditions, make Sark in their small boat. They landed at the Chouet on the north side of Guernsey.

And a Newspaper clipping (incomplete and undated!):

http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderland/images10/cairnside1.jpg

Interesting to note that you have this "Shipwrecked Mariner's Society" on the Islands! Judging by your posts, there must be a need! He he he!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Lars

We have well over a 700 wrecks, some salvaged, some still getting dived on and some still to find and name. 

The press article is identical to the Guernsey Evening Press of Wed 25th Jan 1922, with a minor change to the headings first line. 

Guernsey has had many societies to deal with mariners in distress such as the John De La Cour fund, shipwrecked mariners society etc. 

we have a couple of shipwreck museums which are average, with another in the process of getting permission to house our Roman (Asterix) wreck, Richard keen found outside our harbour mouth on Christmas day 1984 while diving for scallops.

Just need a pic now of the Cairnside for my book. 

thanks again 

lars

you really know where to find all the info.


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks!

If I only would find something on the CHRISTINE SELL (1) alegedly lost December 1904 / January 1905 on the way from Neustadt to Grangemouth! :-(

...all "experts" claim she never existed!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

i will look at all of Guernseys papers for you ok

JP


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Lars 

I have only found a small reference to a possible vessel, but her name is or was Christina Sell S,S, 469 tons - Neustadt, do. At Methil in the shipping news, of the Edinburgh Evening news of Friday 30th dec 1904, may be a miss spelling or something.

A vessel did exist running between Fife (not far from Grangemouth) and neustadt 

Not sure if you already know this or not but thought id still let you know to prove the experts wrong. 

regards JP


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool! Thank you so much!

...my wife's Family lives near Methill!!!

If I read this correctly, she LEFT Methil with a coal cargo on Dec. 29th, and is 469 the NT???

That also means, that it is indeed the ship everyone mentions as do***ented, as the one I had in mind was bigger!

But that would also mean, that she may have been overdue as reported on the January 19th, with the voyage Methil - Germany not lasting that long! But must have made it!

So, the newspaper reports from The Netherlands are wrong, also the one dated February 20th!

Still muddy!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Ill continue to have a look, and see if i can track down any other info ok.

Regards JP


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

*Christina Sell*

Just found the vessel still trading out of Methil but in 1907

maybe a new vessel of the same tonnage ????

or this is not your vessel??

Regards JP


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

FSG631 said:


> Cool! Thank you so much!
> 
> ...my wife's Family lives near Methill!!!
> 
> ...


Lloyd's Register in the 1930's quote the following vessel.

VICTOR Callsign DHYR LR No. 87835
777grt. 469nrt. 202.7 x 30.4 x 12.5 feet and tenths
T.3-cyl engine by Ver Elbesch Ges Veb 62nhp.
1904: Completed as CHRISTINA SELL by Nuscke & Co., Stettin

LR 30/31 has Reederei Johannes Ick GmbH, as owner registered at Hamburg
LR 36/37 same owner but with Arthur Sommer as manager
LR 39/40 Arthur Sommer as owner with Joh.Ick as manager.


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks All.

THERE IS NO DOUBT that there was a CHRISTINA SELL built 1904 which became VICTOR and was scrapped at Hamburg 1954.

That ship is well do***ented. The query only concerned the December 1904 / Januray 1905. There was an indication that there might have been a bigger CHRISTINA SELL delivered in April 1904 and lost in December 1904, possibly replaced in early 1905 by the CHRISTINA SELL (II), delivered in October 1904 by ship yard Nuscke, the one you mentioned.

Since the 30th December 1904 article posted earlier already gives the NRT as 469 for a ship of that name having left Methil 29th December 1904, i.e. before she was reported "lost" on January 19th 1905, as reported in the Dutch Newspaper, there may be has ever been one only, the one everyone knows about, and my "mystery" ship never existed...


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there no one else with info on this vessel? Possible pic of the launch of this vessel, i am told it does exist but where i do not know? 

Many thanks G.G.


----------



## SallyA (Oct 15, 2015)

I see that you are looking for the sister ship to the SS Cairnside, but thought I would just let you know that I have the ship's bell from the 1913 SS Cainside - not really sure why it's in our family, rumour has it that my grandfather, a headmaster in Harwich, was presented with it. I've been looking for information about it recently and saw this post...


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

*Cairnside*

Hi SallyA 

I take it you have the second Cairnside Bell ? There was three ships of this name all from the same owner, built one after the other, after they were lost. 

Launched Saturday 7th June 1913, Lost 16th June 1919 on Shipwash sands

I would love to see a pic of it. 

Regards G.G.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

was she one of Cairn Thompsons ships? If so I have an illustrated book on the history of the line. However at the moment I am all packed up prior to a house move. Let me know.


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi jg grant

Its was owned by Thomas Rose of Sunderland. although it has got the trade mark name of Cairn which was used by Cairn Line / Cairns, Noble & Co it was not owned by them. 

My best guess was it was named after Cairnside in Sunderland. 

Best Regards GG


----------



## SallyA (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is a picture of the bell I have (Sorry if it's sideways on!)


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

https://www.ukauctioneers.com/aucti...s=50&sortBy=lotsort&lotView=list&imagesOnly=N



I see its now been sold SallyA ?


----------

